# Spiritulism



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi ladies  

I am not religious first and foremost, but I would like to believe that there is a spiritual force out there, and one which led me to lighting a candle in the most beautiful church in Brugges last monday 12th Dec. 2011 the day of mine and my DP's 10th Anniversary.

I think all of you ladies, can probably hazard a guess as to the reason why I lit the candle.  I was hoping as a result, if any of you lovely ladies can be in spirit with me in wishing me a successful tx cycle.  I want to think positive vibes, and have some  .

Thank you.  It is most appreciated!


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Of course!! Sending you love, luck, babydust and positive energy!!

All the best and hoping your dreams come true for you this cycle  

BIG hugs, 

Lollie xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can totally understand, I have done it myself. I was in a beautiful church and felt such an emotional and spiritual connection there, so I lit a candle.

We do have a Complementary, Holistic & Spiritual Approaches section which you might be interested in - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Of course! I will wish you all the luck in the world that this cycle works for you -                        

Sue


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Me and hubby went to a big cathedral near our clinic after an appt one day. We sat in the pews and closed our eyes and asked for help. I couldn't help myself crying, I could just feel something in in there.
There is alot in the power of hope and prayer I think xx


----------

